# Send the audio of your DAW to OBS the right way with Reastream



## Waywyn (Jul 2, 2020)

In this video, I am talking about how to send the audio of your DAW to OBS the right way with Reastream. In case you want to stream live or record YouTube videos. I've tried so many options and even though I have an RME Fireface, the TotalMix sometimes confuses me or even worse - when turning off the device to use e.g. headset via internal soundchip, the settings sometimes change. Whatever the reason is, here is a simple solution.


----------

